

Ask YC: How do I look at my older comments? - edw519

I wanted to respond to a post today with a reference to a comment I previously made.  But I can only see my comments for the last 6 days.  How do I look at older comments?
======
rms
There's nothing built in the software, what I usually end up doing is
searching Google on site:ycombinator.com for words I suspect I used in the old
comment.

~~~
edw519
Great idea. Why didn't I think of that? Thanks, rms.

I still wish I could look at all my old comments.

~~~
rms
Yeah, it's a pretty reasonable feature, especially because it exists for story
submissions. All you can do is add it to the feature request list...

